# Another Lifejackets are good story



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

PFD sounds like a moot point. A lanyard to the outboard kill switch would have been a better idea.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I did a similar thing not long after moving to Tassie. I was living on Bruny Island at the time and had acquired a habit of checking for and subsequently releasing shearwaters and penguins out of the local ******** amateur gill nets before they drowned. On this occasion i was very much under the influence having been drinking all afternoon. I had my chest waders on because it was winter and the tinny was moored waist deep off the beach.

Hooning along i hit a log which flung me out and made the tinny perform exactly as G describes. I was lucky the bow hit me on the first turn rather than the prop but being 200 odd metres from shore, wearing waders and being pissed there is no way i would have made it to shore if i wasn't wearing my PFD2. A quick phone call to the water police and a hour or so later they had rescued the tinny which was very much a navigation hazard.


----------

